# Got the N82 and I m loving it



## uppalpankaj (Feb 14, 2009)

Hi Guys,
         I finally bought the Nokia N82 on 9th Feb...Just couldn't post earlier due 2 being a little busy..All of u were right...I had been reading a lot abt the N82 on the forum...Yes, this is an awesome phone..

Got if for 18900 with bill & warranty from Nokia Priority..I m not having any issues with the keypad yet..This is my first Nseries device and I am loving it...

Need ur help if anyone can guide me with the following:
1. Should I update to the latest firmware v31 and is it really worth it?

2. The import month on the Box is Sept 2008..Have I bought from the old stock or is it that the stock reaches the market after 3-4 months of the month of import????

3. Which r the most important apps I shud install on it??

I wud really appreciate if u can help me out with this..Thanks in advance...


----------



## krates (Feb 14, 2009)

1. yes

2. yup

3. check the symbian thread...

Congrats .... N82 is so cool


----------



## damngoodman999 (Feb 14, 2009)

Yo Yo congrats man " now u r my idle " mee to N82 Black holder

i upgrade now to V31 is cool fast ...

applications u can install anything which has "S60 3rd edition" Enjoy cool one


----------



## Coool (Feb 15, 2009)

congrats dude...


----------



## uppalpankaj (Feb 16, 2009)

Thank You Krates, damngoodman, Coool

I m really happy 2 join the N82 club..

Can anyone please shed some light on my query no. 2. 

The other problem that I am facing is that I am not able 2 install the Ovi Suite and Nokia PC Suite 2gether in the PC...
Why is it so?? Is there any way with which I can install both in the computer...


----------



## rajhot (Feb 16, 2009)

Reg Q2 :

It doesn't matter reg the package date as u can update your firmware whenever needed.
V31 is faster compared to V20 so u can update to it at some nokia care.

Btw, Welcome to the N82 club


----------



## uppalpankaj (Feb 16, 2009)

Can I update the firmware on my own??


----------



## deepakchan (Feb 16, 2009)

Yes You can update the firmware yourself by using the Nokia PC Suite's Nokia Phone Software Updater (PSU). Make sure you have a broadband connection with sufficient limit as v31 is close to 115MB. Make sure your phone is fully charged and is in General Profile mode. When you've decided to update the phone's firmware, you shouldn't be using the phone at all while the process is happening. Ignore any SMSs / call(s) that you might receive until the firmware update is completed successfully and you have removed all connection to the PC/laptop. If you have never done this before, I suggest you do it with a friend who has already done it at least once successfully or the best bet would be always to give it to an NPD to have it updated. It shouldn't take more than half an hour.

Btw, Welcome to the N82 club. I am still on v30 due to lack of time to sit with my phone on my home PC.


----------



## rajhot (Feb 16, 2009)

uppalpankaj said:


> Can I update the firmware on my own??



Ya, but there is some amt of risk involved in this.

Since u have warranty i suggest u to go to some nokia care centre and get it done for free



deepakchan said:


> It shouldn't take more than half an hour.



I depends on his net speed also.


----------



## deepakchan (Feb 16, 2009)

rajhot said:


> I depends on his net speed also.



Sorry for not mentioning.. That is, if you have a 2mbps broadband connection.


----------



## Cool G5 (Feb 16, 2009)

Congrats


----------



## uppalpankaj (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks a lot...I got a black one and who says it doesn't look gud...

I have a broadband connection...I had updated the firmware of my K750i...So it is essentially the same procedure...But a little scared this time....


----------



## utsav (Feb 16, 2009)

me too in the N82 club now


----------



## Coool (Feb 16, 2009)

^^ congrats 4 u tooo..


----------



## uppalpankaj (Feb 16, 2009)

@utsav..When did you get the N82?? U got a black one or silver one???


----------



## damngoodman999 (Feb 16, 2009)

^^^ what do u have black or silver ... did u update the firmware to v31


any hangs or crashes still @ uppalpankaj


----------



## krazzy (Feb 16, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## uppalpankaj (Feb 16, 2009)

I have a black one...I haven't updated the firmware yet..Will possibly be doing it within 3-4 days..


----------



## utsav (Feb 16, 2009)

Lol guys seems u all didnt  noticed my siggy.bought it today n I got the black one and also bought a 4GB kingston microsd. Till now no hangs. I got v30 fw   .  gotta update it. Its way way way faster than my N73 ME 


Posted this frm N82


----------



## damngoodman999 (Feb 16, 2009)

utsav said:


> Lol guys seems u all didnt  noticed my siggy.bought it today n I got the black one and also bought a 4GB kingston microsd. Till now no hangs. I got v30 fw   .  gotta update it. Its way way way faster than my N73 ME
> 
> 
> Posted this frm N82



How much u bought 4GB Micro SD


----------



## utsav (Feb 16, 2009)

400Rs


----------



## damngoodman999 (Feb 16, 2009)

update to V31.0.0.16 , its fast


----------



## utsav (Feb 16, 2009)

Will do it in 2-3 days.


----------



## girish.g (Feb 16, 2009)

any idea how many people on the forum have an n82??


----------



## yogi7272 (Feb 16, 2009)

congrats.. as i have always said for the past one year, n82 is a great phone ..though n85 is pretty good too..

probably my next phone ..

*www.boygeniusreport.com/2009/02/16/nokia-leaks-n86-amidst-a-lukewarm-showing-at-mwc/


----------



## damngoodman999 (Feb 16, 2009)

wonderful @ yogi7272

dont start about N85 plz , this is N82 club : then N85 is really cool one i knew i wish i could have N85 in my left hand & N82 in my right !!!

*N82 holder , yesterday i had severe hangs & crashes , after that i installed the "handy taskman" then i came to knew that the phone occupies many app in the RAm , but any way N82 has more RAm , but still some app like gallery , maps . etc.. r running after normal stand by mode shows ,, please some one report that same crashes had before ??? *


----------



## yogi7272 (Feb 16, 2009)

I wish n85 had the hardware platform and xenon flash of n82 .. anyways update n82 to ver 31 and then hack it ..


----------



## damngoodman999 (Feb 16, 2009)

is there any one hacked the N82 here ???


----------



## uppalpankaj (Feb 16, 2009)

@utsav - How cum u got a firmware v30 in ur N82..I got a v20 (old firmware)...Can u please tell me what is d date of Manufacturing and Import on the box of ur N82...

What is hacking? How do you hack a phone??? Sorry I am a noob in the Symbian arena...I have installed F-Secure antivirus but it is a trial version...How do I get to install an unlimited one??


----------



## damngoodman999 (Feb 16, 2009)

u dont need an ANTI virus for the N82 

V20 is good one but , still u have lot of minus with V20 it is slow and little hangs 

V31 is latest and fast , good speed , call end bug is really fixed

check you tube about hacking N82


----------



## uppalpankaj (Feb 16, 2009)

Does hacking void the warranty and what is its benefit???


----------



## damngoodman999 (Feb 16, 2009)

not much sure abt hacking !! but u can update the firmware thats going to be better 

install "handy taskman"


----------



## utsav (Feb 16, 2009)

uppalpankaj said:


> @utsav - How cum u got a firmware v30 in ur N82..I got a v20 (old firmware)...Can u please tell me what is d date of Manufacturing and Import on the box of ur N82...



Its jan 2009


----------



## uppalpankaj (Feb 16, 2009)

Dammit... I think I bought from the old stock...I visited 4 shops and everyone said that N82 is not available and out of stock before going 2 Nokia Priority where it was available. I bought it from there...This means that fresh stock must not be available there as well and I ended up buying from the old stock instead....


But now I am extremely sad & disappointed.....What 2 do?


----------



## damngoodman999 (Feb 16, 2009)

dont worry  _*uppalpankaj*_ say what  !! whats ur firmware Version when u bought


----------



## uppalpankaj (Feb 16, 2009)

Dear my firmware version is 20.0.062 and the date of the firmware is 28-02-08


----------



## damngoodman999 (Feb 16, 2009)

@ utsav 

what firmware version u had when u bought ???


----------



## yogi7272 (Feb 16, 2009)

No need to worry .. just update the firmware using nokia software updater .. just use reliable  internet connection


----------



## uppalpankaj (Feb 16, 2009)

I think the firmware in utsav's N82 is v30


----------



## damngoodman999 (Feb 16, 2009)

^^^ he is not worried abt the firmware ,, the manufacturing date is more concerned !!1

Dont worry *uppalpankaj* its nothing , i bought in DEC/08 i had V20 , but u know many of them feared of V30 ,, u r lucky


----------



## uppalpankaj (Feb 16, 2009)

I will be updating the firmware definitely but u know when u r spending so much amt of money, u do feel like getting the best in every aspect...

@damngoodman, yogi ..Thanks a lot 4 ur replies..

Have u updated the firmware?

Which software DVD did u get in the package??? Was it Nokia Ovi or NSeries PC Suite???

I got the NSeries one..


----------



## damngoodman999 (Feb 17, 2009)

ya i updated the firmware to V31 ,, its so good trust me


----------



## rajhot (Feb 17, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> is there any one hacked the N82 here ???


Which version?


----------



## utsav (Feb 17, 2009)

uppalpankaj said:


> Dammit... I think I bought from the old stock...I visited 4 shops and everyone said that N82 is not available and out of stock before going 2 Nokia Priority where it was available. I bought it from there...This means that fresh stock must not be available there as well and I ended up buying from the old stock instead....
> 
> 
> But now I am extremely sad & disappointed.....What 2 do?



if u r so worried then sell it and get a new stock again


----------



## damngoodman999 (Feb 17, 2009)

*Guys dont upgrade to V31 , i am having some trouble in that , the set freezes in the contacts & the nokia maps ,i dont know wat the problem is it happens 4 times in 3 days , same in the web many of them reported .

*

i tried to hack the screen brightness , but the screen brightness cannot be hacked in V31 

anyone with V31 here ?? 

V20 , its really slow but never freezes !


----------



## rajhot (Feb 17, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> *Guys dont upgrade to V31 , i am having some trouble in that , the set freezes in the contacts & the nokia maps ,i dont know wat the problem is it happens 4 times in 3 days , same in the web many of them reported .
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Forget abt freezes & stuff.
Tell us abt the music quality & battery life. Some were saying battery life improved with V31..is it true?


----------



## damngoodman999 (Feb 17, 2009)

Ya thats DAMN true , battery life is really gr8 2x performance for battery 

Music quality still the same , but speaker quality slightly improved.

,,, say abt the crashes !!!


----------



## dissel (Feb 17, 2009)

Nice.....

I'm also N82 noob..& yesterday I got it ...my FW version is 

V20.0.062
28-02-08
RM-313
Nokia N82 (25.01)  

and I update the map in ver 2.0 which was 1.2 and load the indian map..everything in my phone is old...there is no Micro SD card adopter..Nokia priority said they stooped giving this with current phone box..only this stuff is updated. 

I am not update it in v31 anyway...there is a bug which jump next 2days if you activate the alarm...I read it at "Nokia Discussions"

*Any one face any problem about lens flare...by reflecting flash light by bouncing from Jwellery/metal object from subject of Photograph*. The subject is normally lit by a Tube Light no other light source come against the lens opening.

When I open the Camera app by using the swapping lever it *starts in everything 'Auto' mode...Is there anyway to start it as my desired mode such as Landscape/User defined mode.*

As I shoot many candid shot it is a little bit annoying every time go through shooting menu.

*There is softie Panoman pre-installed on the mem-card..how can I save it ?
If I format the card isn't I lose it ?*

Please anyone...Thanks...

P.S:- After a small (calling or surfing [Airtel Edge] not more than 10-15 min) use there is no sign of drooping the battery indicator but If I plug the charger it takes really long time to reach "Battery Full" state...any one experienced such thing ?


----------



## rajhot (Feb 17, 2009)

dissel said:


> *There is softie Panoman pre-installed on the mem-card..how can I save it ?
> If I format the card isn't I lose it ?*



First of all congrats on ur new purchase & welcome to the N82 club 

Panoman can be installed seperately ...u can search any 3rd party site u can get it but its not a freeware.



dissel said:


> When I open the Camera app by using the swapping lever it *starts in everything 'Auto' mode...Is there anyway to start it as my desired mode such as Landscape/User defined mode.*
> 
> As I shoot many candid shot it is a little bit annoying every time go through shooting menu.


No you can't save the scene mode setting everytime u close ur camera those settings will get reset.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Feb 17, 2009)

dissel said:


> Nice.....
> 
> I'm also N82 noob..& yesterday I got it ...my FW version is
> 
> ...




Ya V31 is now giving lot probs ,, but still those who want fast V31 is in the hands 

V31 gives gr8ly improved on the "ACCELEROMETOR"


----------



## utsav (Feb 17, 2009)

Guys am facing a strange problem. Yesterday i had 400mb of songs on my 4gb card and evrything was working fine but today when i filled about 2gb the fone started responding slowly to memory card related functions. The music player is giving "General:System Error" and not playing any songs. Though i can play the music thru file manager but the file manager is hanging a lot. I formatted the card but same problem on filling it again. I think the memory card i bought is fake. What say guys?


----------



## uppalpankaj (Feb 17, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> *Guys dont upgrade to V31 , i am having some trouble in that , the set freezes in the contacts & the nokia maps ,i dont know wat the problem is it happens 4 times in 3 days , same in the web many of them reported .
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Hey, I was about 2 update 2 v31 firmware


----------



## rajhot (Feb 17, 2009)

utsav said:


> Guys am facing a strange problem. Yesterday i had 400mb of songs on my 4gb card and evrything was working fine but today when i filled about 2gb the fone started responding slowly to memory card related functions. The music player is giving "General:System Error" and not playing any songs. Though i can play the music thru file manager but the file manager is hanging a lot. I formatted the card but same problem on filling it again. I think the memory card i bought is fake. What say guys?



Did u refresh the music library?


----------



## uppalpankaj (Feb 17, 2009)

utsav said:


> Guys am facing a strange problem. Yesterday i had 400mb of songs on my 4gb card and evrything was working fine but today when i filled about 2gb the fone started responding slowly to memory card related functions. The music player is giving "General:System Error" and not playing any songs. Though i can play the music thru file manager but the file manager is hanging a lot. I formatted the card but same problem on filling it again. I think the memory card i bought is fake. What say guys?



Which company did u get the mem card of??


----------



## damngoodman999 (Feb 17, 2009)

uppalpankaj said:


> Hey, I was about 2 update 2 v31 firmware



i am having problem now with V31 ,, u keep with V20 its good now 

may be later the fixes of V31 , then u can update


but BATTERY is grly improved in V31 , its now for 3 days on standby , 1 & half days for full use


V20 is so poor in battery


----------



## uppalpankaj (Feb 17, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> i am having problem now with V31 ,, u keep with V20 its good now
> 
> may be later the fixes of V31 , then u can update
> 
> ...



wow gud battery performance with v31...


----------



## rajhot (Feb 17, 2009)

V30 is the best out of 3 versions...

V31 has some minor updates & some major issues so who all r on V30 don't think of updating it until another new update is available.


----------



## utsav (Feb 17, 2009)

uppalpankaj said:


> Which company did u get the mem card of??



Its kingston n dats y i think its fake coz i hav seen many fakes with the name of kingston

@rajhot ,buddy i did evrything which was possible coz i hav pretty good knowledge of symbian os

Anyways this is what i found which almost confirms that the card is fake *www.migsmobile.net/2009/01/31/general-system-error/


----------



## rajhot (Feb 17, 2009)

Wer did u buy it? U have bill for that?


----------



## utsav (Feb 17, 2009)

Yup i hav. I bought it frm a local dealer.shops r closed today. Wil go tomorrow and kick his a$$. Can any1 having kingston card confirm dat do they have any serial no. or text on the contacts side of the micro sd? I dont hav any text or serial on the contacts side


----------



## damngoodman999 (Feb 17, 2009)

utsav said:


> Yup i hav. I bought it frm a local dealer.shops r closed today. *Wil go tomorrow and kick his a$$ *. Can any1 having kingston card confirm dat do they have any serial no. or text on the contacts side of the micro sd? I dont hav any text or serial on the contacts side



nice !!!

oh ,, god i am sick of V31 , 

but the phone is still faster than V30 and camera operation speed is gr8 and also the main thing is battery is wonderfull

yesterday afternoon full charged i ve using MPEG 4 videos and music and games ,, still 75% of charge gr8!!!


----------



## girish.g (Feb 17, 2009)

ive hacked my phone im on 20.0.062.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Feb 17, 2009)

^^ which one u hack ,,screen brightness !!!???


----------



## girish.g (Feb 17, 2009)

i have a seperate app for contolling screen brightness.ive hacked it so that i can install cracked apps and other stuff


----------



## damngoodman999 (Feb 17, 2009)

if u can update to V31 and then hack a "map drive" and contact ... this one is really freezes 

i am tryin so much to hack this one ... 

i ve hacked to change the fonts and V shape menus !!!


----------



## uppalpankaj (Feb 17, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> if u can update to V31 and then hack a "map drive" and contact ... this one is really freezes
> 
> i am tryin so much to hack this one ...
> 
> i ve hacked to change the fonts and V shape menus !!!




Can u please tell will hacking void the warranty??


----------



## rajhot (Feb 17, 2009)

uppalpankaj said:


> Can u please tell will hacking void the warranty??


No.



utsav said:


> Yup i hav. I bought it frm a local dealer.shops r closed today. Wil go tomorrow and kick his a$$. Can any1 having kingston card confirm dat do they have any serial no. or text on the contacts side of the micro sd? I dont hav any text or serial on the contacts side



Yeah some 4 digit code is ter


----------



## utsav (Feb 17, 2009)

So how much a 8GB class 4 sandisk should cost? . Dont wanna go for any other brand now.



girish.g said:


> i have a seperate app for contolling screen brightness.ive hacked it so that i can install cracked apps and other stuff



Hey girish which micro sd r u using? .can you post a pic of both sides of the card so that i can use precaution while getting the micro sd.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Feb 17, 2009)

sandisk 8GB is worth a lot ,, u ll get original in that one go for it !!


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 17, 2009)

uppalpankaj said:


> Hi Guys,
> I finally bought the Nokia N82 on 9th Feb...Just couldn't post earlier due 2 being a little busy..All of u were right...I had been reading a lot abt the N82 on the forum...Yes, this is an awesome phone..



 Congrates....man..we r N82 bros now..join the N82 club if u r not in it...in this forum



uppalpankaj said:


> Got if for 18900 with bill & warranty from Nokia Priority..I m not having any issues with the keypad yet..This is my first Nseries device and I am loving it...



200Rs Cheaper than mine...nevermind...
I m glad u finally chose this fone after going thru so much of dilema



uppalpankaj said:


> 1. Should I update to the latest firmware v31 and is it really worth it?



its ur choice...im still on v20 version as urs..
& i dont think its slower than v31



uppalpankaj said:


> 2. The import month on the Box is Sept 2008..Have I bought from the old stock or is it that the stock reaches the market after 3-4 months of the month of import????


doesn't matter i purchased in oct 12....



uppalpankaj said:


> 3. Which r the most important apps I shud install on it??



handy taskman
core player(u must hav a look on it)
Opera
cool themes


----------



## damngoodman999 (Feb 17, 2009)

@ KaranTh85 

what applications are u using right now ,games which games & did u upgrade the firmware ???


----------



## utsav (Feb 17, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> sandisk 8GB is worth a lot ,, u ll get original in that one go for it !!



But whats the price?


----------



## uppalpankaj (Feb 17, 2009)

KaranTh85 said:


> Congrates....man..we r N82 bros now..join the N82 club if u r not in it...in this forum
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot Karan for ur reply...Ya we r N82 bros. now...Cool phone...

btw I also wanna know the cost of 8GB Sandisk memory card..


----------



## rajhot (Feb 18, 2009)

8GB kingston costs 1500/- at S.P.Road,Bang. with 5 yr warranty
8GB Transend costs 1300/- 
No idea abt sandisk


----------



## utsav (Feb 18, 2009)

Just now returned frm some mobile shops. Sandisk 8gb class 2 card is 1400Rs here ,duh. On ebay i found a class 4 sandisk is 1189 including  shipping and bill (from a powerseller having 100%feedback on over 3000 deals )with 5 yr manufacturers warranty and he also says that we can register the serial of the card on sandisk's site so its very trustable. Am getting it frm thr.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Feb 18, 2009)

ya sandisk is the best one for mobiles , especially the N82 

in this forum some one used the sandisk 8GB for an year wit N82 , he says that the card is gr8


----------



## deepakchan (Feb 18, 2009)

^^
+1

I am also a satisfied user of sandisk 8gb micro SD card with N82 from the time I purchased it in September 2008.


----------



## uppalpankaj (Feb 18, 2009)

Joined the Nokia N82 Group...So many forum members are having N82...

btw, how 2 know that a memory card is original or fake...

Anyone of u using any type of accessories with ur N82??

Where can I get original nokia accessories such as Bluetooth Headset and Nokia Memory Card 8 GB??


----------



## utsav (Feb 19, 2009)

*Re: abey kitne ka??*



deepakchan said:


> ^^
> +1
> 
> I am also a satisfied user of sandisk 8gb micro SD card with N82 from the time I purchased it in September 2008.



for how much??


----------



## girish.g (Feb 19, 2009)

i bought sandisk 8GB card for 2100 a log time back works really great

@damngoodman V shape menus like the one in fp2 phones?? can you post screenshots


----------



## damngoodman999 (Feb 19, 2009)

girish.g said:


> i bought sandisk 8GB card for 2100 a log time back works really great
> 
> @damngoodman V shape menus like the one in fp2 phones?? can you post screenshots




Sorry , everything i hacked only hacked i dont see any difference not even in the screen brightness

V shape menus - yes but it never showed in the menu types

now i am tring to bring it , in one youtube videos some one did it , wait i ll post the videos 

i completed the hack of V-shape menus , but i never showed say what i do my best it to bring it


----------



## girish.g (Feb 19, 2009)

here you go utsav
*img10.imageshack.us/img10/8282/dsc00160gw0.th.jpg
*img12.imageshack.us/img12/8089/dsc00161rj7.th.jpg

@damngoodman there's a software to increase the brightness if you want i can upload it here


----------



## uppalpankaj (Feb 19, 2009)

just updated the firmware of my N82 from v20 to v31...The phone has become a whole lot faster...


----------



## rajhot (Feb 19, 2009)

uppalpankaj said:


> just updated the firmware of my N82 from v20 to v31...The phone has become a whole lot faster...



How's sound quality & battery life?


----------



## damngoodman999 (Feb 19, 2009)

rajhot said:


> How's sound quality & battery life?




The phone is faster in V31 , BUT SeveRe HanGs and FreeZes ,, my N82 freezed 3 times in last week

Sound quality slightly improved & battery is  main advantage upgrade to V31 ,

Battery life 2 times gr8ly improved in V31


----------



## rajhot (Feb 19, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> The phone is faster in V31 , BUT SeveRe HanGs and FreeZes ,, my N82 freezed 3 times in last week
> 
> Sound quality slightly improved & battery is  main advantage upgrade to V31 ,
> 
> Battery life 2 times gr8ly improved in V31




Thanks for the info dude 
Freezes doesn't matter..my phone is on V20 with 8Gb card...it freezes thrice in a week


----------



## damngoodman999 (Feb 19, 2009)

^^ then for , u want in performance and speed boost u can go for V31 update 

there are bugs in contacts and nokia maps !! 

i think nokia will soon release another firmware to fix that


----------



## rajhot (Feb 19, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> ^^ then for , u want in performance and speed boost u can go for V31 update
> 
> there are bugs in contacts and nokia maps !!
> 
> i think nokia will soon release another firmware to fix that



Did u hack it?
R u able to access private folders & install 3rd party apps?


----------



## utsav (Feb 19, 2009)

girish.g said:


> here you go utsav
> *img10.imageshack.us/img10/8282/dsc00160gw0.th.jpg
> *img12.imageshack.us/img12/8089/dsc00161rj7.th.jpg



Thanks 4 dat


----------



## damngoodman999 (Feb 19, 2009)

rajhot said:


> Did u hack it?
> R u able to access private folders & install 3rd party apps?



Yup no probs on thats ,, u can install all kinda application 

hacking is fully possible in V31 , but there limited hacking techniques available for V31


----------



## uppalpankaj (Feb 19, 2009)

rajhot said:


> How's sound quality & battery life?



I haven't experienced any freezes after upgrading the device 2 v31...Infact it has become better responsive... Battery backup also seems 2 b better...Haven't tested the sound quality though...


----------



## Power UP (Feb 19, 2009)

Congrats uppalpankaj 

And same here, v31 is rock solid. No freezes or hangs. Battery,sound,speed and even picture quality has improved. Maps etc. work fine.
Probably v31 is the best firmware among the three. And its fully hackable to boot


----------



## damngoodman999 (Feb 19, 2009)

Power UP said:


> Congrats uppalpankaj
> 
> And same here, v31 is rock solid. No freezes or hangs. Battery,sound,speed and even picture quality has improved. Maps etc. work fine.
> Probably v31 is the best firmware among the three. And its fully hackable to boot



Wait for 2 days use more application , then u ll try to know it ,, V31 is good i can feel it from V30 , but some issues r there its true 

"one more thing " ---> please invite every N82 holder to this thread , 

*PLEASE EVERY ONE JUST POST abt ur application , games & etc of ur usage in N82 , where every one come to know abt the usage !!!

And also the hacking of N82 , would be  more helpfull 
*


----------



## uppalpankaj (Feb 19, 2009)

Thanks..I just installed google maps and other google software...Google maps seems 2 be better than Nokia maps...

I also installed Google sync. I had been looking for such an app 4m the past one yr. Finally I have been able 2 integrate my mobile contacts with my gmail ones with this app...What a nice thing its been...Now I have all my contacts with mobile nos. and contacts with email ids as well as contacts with both nicely arranged in my gmail address book as well as my cellphone....gr8..Thanks 2 Nokia and google 4 this...


----------



## Power UP (Feb 20, 2009)

@damngoodman999 : I have been using it for more than a week dude, and its working fine. As for the apps, check out the symbian thread (i have installed most of it)

I suggest you backup your contacts etc. and do a format. If the problem is still not fixed , reinstall your firmware.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Feb 20, 2009)

Power UP said:


> @damngoodman999 : I have been using it for more than a week dude, and its working fine. As for the apps, check out the symbian thread (i have installed most of it)
> 
> I suggest you backup your contacts etc. and do a format. If the problem is still not fixed , reinstall your firmware.




no actually its happening in two of the mobile check more & more reviews same they posted ,, may be u got a good cell phone 

*www.allaboutsymbian.com/news/item/8837_Exclusive_Nokia_N82_v31_firmwa.php

,, then i need some help frm u ,,doing hard format 2 times the phone get probs 
like *#7370# & *#7870#

this ll do any thing


----------



## Third Eye (Feb 20, 2009)

My applications and games

Duke Nukem 3D
Ansmachine
pyRestart
Hi-N-Bye
pyRybka
Resco bubble breaker
Symbian Plus
Rompatcher
Opera mini
Pic2Theme
Advance device locks
Nice alarm
Rotate me
pdf+
Call cheater
DivX player
Coreplayer
Resco photo viewer
Calcium
fake caller
Magic key
Quake2
Lament Island(great 3d game)
Symtorrent
X-plore
cCam


----------



## rajhot (Feb 20, 2009)

I gave my phone to nokia care today for updating my firmware..will be collecting it tommorrow


----------



## uppalpankaj (Feb 20, 2009)

Guys u must definitely update 2 the new firmware 4 N82..Its been 2 days and I m not having any probs yet...


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 20, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> Wait for 2 days use more application , then u ll try to know it ,, V31 is good i can feel it from V30 , but some issues r there its true
> 
> "one more thing " ---> please invite every N82 holder to this thread ,
> 
> ...




Games:
1.Hooked on: Creatures of the deep (awesome) 
2.Brothers in Arms (Gr8 graphics & gameplay)
3.Crash Nitro Cart 3D
4.Bounce Boing Voyage
5.Resident Evil Degeneration 
6.ONE (MUST PLAY) 
7.Dirk Dagger & the fallen idol

Apps: 
1.Handy Taskman
2.Coreplayer
3.Google maps

check this site for more cool info only on N82: *www.then82blog.com/

*ATTENTION(To all N82 Users):* Just check this thread if u have same problem as mentioned here: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=108192
 
& do reply...


----------



## damngoodman999 (Feb 20, 2009)

^^^ resident evil degeneration ?? how to install & play can u give us the tips


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 20, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> ^^^ resident evil degeneration ?? how to install & play can u give us the tips



u can install it easily if u can install other ngage 2.0 games..no problem @ all
& have read my other thread...


----------



## damngoodman999 (Feb 20, 2009)

^^^ no ,, can u specify the location of ur thread


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 20, 2009)

uppalpankaj said:


> Guys u must definitely update 2 the new firmware 4 N82..Its been 2 days and I m not having any probs yet...



 hey have seen my other thread as mention in above post..do u have same problem....  i dont have broadband & i dont know the nokia service centers in mumbai...



damngoodman999 said:


> ^^^ no ,, can u specify the location of ur thread



Well i have edited & made the font BIGGER in blue...


----------



## rajhot (Feb 20, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> ^^^ resident evil degeneration ?? how to install & play can u give us the tips



Its an N-gage game. 
Download the ngage installation file of the game and put it in ur E:\N-Gage folder(If its not there create one)


----------



## damngoodman999 (Feb 20, 2009)

^^^ thanks dudo


----------



## rajhot (Feb 20, 2009)

KaranTh85 said:


> hey have seen my other thread as mention in above post..do u have same problem....  i dont have broadband & i dont know the nokia service centers in mumbai...


Aaapla Bazar 
Aaapla Bazar Mumbai  Shop no 5, Sethi Palace, Opposite Jain Mandir, Ambadi Road, Vashi (west) Dist Thane- 401201 Phone: 0250-2323150/2327000
0250-2323150/2327000
E-mail: aaplabazar_mumbai@nokiacareindia.com
aaplabazar_mumbai@nokiacareindia.com 
 Aditya Telecom 
Aditya Telecom Mumbai  LBS Road, Ground Floor , Shop No -1 , Dheeraj Bhawan Next to Gopal Bhahan Bus Stop, Ghatkopar (West) Phone: 022-22911430
022-22911430
E-mail: aditya_mumbai@nokiacareindia.com
aditya_mumbai@nokiacareindia.com 
 Arya Communication 
Arya Communication Mumbai  Shop No. 11, Alps Heights, Dr. R.P.Road, Opp. 396 Bus Stop, Mulund (W), Mumbai - 400080.
173205 
173205
Mumbai Phone: 2265275290
2265275290
E-mail: dilip_shah2@yahoo.co.in
dilip_shah2@yahoo.co.in 
 Cell Care 
Cell Care Mumbai  Shop No-4, Sai Palace, Near Madhuban Hotel, Gol Maidan, Ullhasnagar - 421002. Dist. Thane. Phone: -2474984
-2474984
E-mail: cellcare_mumbai@nokiacareindia.com
cellcare_mumbai@nokiacareindia.com 
 Cellular World 
Cellular World Mumbai  Shop No. 10, Rameshwar Tower,Shimpoli Road, Next to Gokhale School,Borivli(west), Mumbai - 400 092. Phone: 28334282/28334283
28334282/28334283
E-mail: cellular_mumbai@nokiacareindia.com
cellular_mumbai@nokiacareindia.com 
 Digital Technology Service Solutions 
Digital Technology Service Solutions Mumbai  Shop No.22, Sagar Pallazio Mall, SakiNaka Junction, Andheri-Kurla Road, Andheri(East), Mumbai - 400 072 Phone: 9820506125
9820506125
E-mail: dtss2004@rediffmail.com
dtss2004@rediffmail.com 
 Divine Cell Phone 
Divine Cell Phone Mumbai  Shop No. 9, Satyam Bldg., Sion Circle,Sion, Mumbai- 400022. Phone: 24092806, 9223412120
24092806, 9223412120
E-mail: divinecell_sionmumbai@nokiacareindia.com
divinecell_sionmumbai@nokiacareindia.com 
 Divine Cell Phones 
Divine Cell Phones Mumbai  Dhuru Terrace, 363, N.C Kilkar Marg, Dadar (W), Mumbai - 400028 Phone: 56001420, 240309326, 9323333531
56001420, 240309326, 9323333531
E-mail: divinecell_dadar@nokiacareindia.com
divinecell_dadar@nokiacareindia.com 
 Fone City 
Fone City Mumbai  214 / c ,Sethna Building,S.G. Marg, Princess street, Mumbai -400 002. Phone: 022-22012699, 39525945
022-22012699, 39525945
E-mail: fonecity_mumbai@nokiacareindia.com
fonecity_mumbai@nokiacareindia.com 
 Fone Planet 
Fone Planet Mumbai  Shop no. 3, Rajshree bldg., N.G acharya marg, Chembur (east), mumbai - 71
522002 
522002
Mumbai Phone: 39525946 , 9324027782
39525946 , 9324027782
E-mail: foneplanet_mumbai@nokiacareindia.com
foneplanet_mumbai@nokiacareindia.com 
 Fone World 
Fone World Mumbai  Shop no 134/135,Gokul commercial complex Near Dattapada Phatak,SV Road Borivalli West Mumbai 92
522002 
522002
Mumbai Phone: 022-56750676/9819100237
022-56750676/9819100237
E-mail: foneworld_borivali@nokiacareindia.com
foneworld_borivali@nokiacareindia.com 
 Fones 4 U 
Fones 4 U Mumbai  prime mall ,g4 ground floor , irla lane , vileparle {W} , mumbai - 56 Phone: 022-26231515/ 26231516/ 9223412120
022-26231515/ 26231516/ 9223412120
E-mail: fones4u_mumbai@nokiacareindia.com
fones4u_mumbai@nokiacareindia.com 
 Goldline Infotech 
Goldline Infotech Mumbai  Shop No. 2161/272, Motilal Nagar No. 1, Link Road, Goregaon West, Mumbai - 400104. Phone: 2228845023
2228845023
E-mail: goldlineeng2000@yahoo.co.in
goldlineeng2000@yahoo.co.in 
 Harmony Audio 
Harmony Audio Mumbai  9/15, Opera House MUMBAI Phone: 022-2364392
022-2364392
E-mail: harmony_mumbai@nokiacareindia.com
harmony_mumbai@nokiacareindia.com 
 Icon Technology 
Icon Technology Mumbai  Shop No 3, New Mataji Building, Netaji Subhash Road, Near Citibank ATM,Near Railway Station, Mulund-West, Mumbai -400080 Phone: 25623759 / 30948856
25623759 / 30948856
E-mail: icontech_mumbai@nokiacareindia.com
icontech_mumbai@nokiacareindia.com 
 Laplume Services 
Laplume Services Mumbai  Grd Floor, Moreshwar-Kamal Bldg, Dr Ramesh Pradhan Marg, Opp. Shivsena Shakha, Next to Sai Krupa Hotel, Talao Pali, Thane(w) - 400 602 Phone: 25379495, 9821149736
25379495, 9821149736
E-mail: laplume_mumbai@nokiacareindia.com
laplume_mumbai@nokiacareindia.com 
 Mahavir Electronics 
Mahavir Electronics Mumbai  1, Landmark CHS, Plot A/72, Sector-23, Nerul (E), Navi Mumbai - 400706 Phone: 2227706402
2227706402
E-mail: nerulcrc@rediffmail.com
nerulcrc@rediffmail.com 
 Microtel 
Microtel Mumbai  Shop No -13, Kapadia House, Ghautan Road, N/l-Platform No -1, Virar (west), Thane:401303., Maharashtra Phone: 2502513709
2502513709
E-mail: microtel_virar@hotmail.com
microtel_virar@hotmail.com 
 Omkar Telecom 
Omkar Telecom Mumbai  B-42/43, Shop no. 25 & 26, Sec - 1, Shantinagar, Mira road (E), Thane-401107 Phone: 022-28117400
022-28117400
E-mail: omkartele_mumbai@nokiacareindia.com
omkartele_mumbai@nokiacareindia.com 
 Phone Man 
Phone Man Mumbai  Shop no 8, Gopal Bhawan, Azad road, Andheri-East Municipal office, Andheri-East, Mumbai -69 Phone: 022-26840399
022-26840399
E-mail: phoneman_andheri@nokiacareindia.com
phoneman_andheri@nokiacareindia.com 
 Plus Business Machines 
Plus Business Machines Mumbai  206, Siddhi Vinayak Sankul, Oak Baug, Shivaji Path, Kalyan-421301 Phone: 0251-2313711, 2310530, 9821131804, 9820931515
0251-2313711, 2310530, 9821131804, 9820931515
E-mail: plusbuss_mumbai@nokiacareindia.com
plusbuss_mumbai@nokiacareindia.com 
 Popular Electrovision 
Popular Electrovision Mumbai  Shop No.4, Abedin Appt, Opp. Hotel Pritam/Karnik Road, Near world of Titan, Murbad Road, Kalyan(west) - 421 301.
147001 
147001
Mumbai Phone: 0251-2209983
0251-2209983
E-mail: popular_mumbai@nokiacareindia.com
popular_mumbai@nokiacareindia.com 
 Procom Services 
Procom Services Mumbai  230, L J Road, Sivaji PArk, , dadar , Mumbai - 400028
173025 
173025
Mumbai Phone: 2224440261
2224440261
E-mail: udayzele@yahoo.com
udayzele@yahoo.com 
 Prudent Telecom Services 
Prudent Telecom Services Mumbai  shop no 4, devi darshan bldg, bhavani chowk,opposite hotel samadhan, tembhi naka, thane-west, Thane
516360 
516360
Mumbai Phone: 022-55200518
022-55200518
E-mail: prudent_mumbai@nokiacareindia.com
prudent_mumbai@nokiacareindia.com 
 Rainbow 
Rainbow Mumbai  Shop No 5, Diamond Palace, Opp. Bandra Police Station, Hill Road, Bandra West, Mumbai -400050 Phone: 022-26427155 / 09820323999
022-26427155 / 09820323999
E-mail: rainbow_mumbai@nokiacareindia.com
rainbow_mumbai@nokiacareindia.com 
 Royal Enterprises 
Royal Enterprises Mumbai  12, Jiten apartments, Opp. Rajkumar restaurant, J.P road, Andheri (w), Mumbai - 58 Phone: 022 39470748
022 39470748
E-mail: royal_mumbai@nokiacareindia.com
royal_mumbai@nokiacareindia.com 
 Sarvesh Telecom 
Sarvesh Telecom Mumbai  Shop No. 2, Gaushala Chawl No. 1, Gaushala Road, Near Diamond Market, Off Daftary Road , Malad-East, Mumbai- 400097 Phone: 022 65206665
022 65206665
E-mail: sarvesh_mumbai@nokiacareindia.com
sarvesh_mumbai@nokiacareindia.com 
 Siddhivinayak Electronics 
Siddhivinayak Electronics Mumbai  Shop No. 11/12, Varad-Vinayak Comlex, Sec-05, Near Khanda Colony Railway Gate, New Panvel - 410206 Phone: 2265297023
2265297023
E-mail: dhananjay_kavade@yahoo.co.in
dhananjay_kavade@yahoo.co.in 
 Technacraft Technologies 
Technacraft Technologies Mumbai  Shop No 7 & 8, Suleman Bldg,KOtergate, BHiwandi ,Dist Thane,Maharashtra Phone: 9869151745
9869151745
E-mail: technocraft_mumbai@nokiacareindia.com
technocraft_mumbai@nokiacareindia.com 
 Telephone Electronic Corp 
Telephone Electronic Corp Mumbai  391, J S S Road, mahendra Mansion, Chira bazar, , Mumbai +400002 Phone: 022-22010591
022-22010591
E-mail: telephone_mumbai@nokiacareindia.com
telephone_mumbai@nokiacareindia.com 
022-22085962 Titan Industries Limited 
Titan Industries Limited Mumbai  Holland House, Shahid Bhagat Singh Marg Colaba, Mumbai Phone: 22835056/ 22020619
22835056/ 22020619
E-mail: titan_mumbai@nokiacareindia.com
titan_mumbai@nokiacareindia.com 
 Unique Telecom 
Unique Telecom Mumbai  Shop No -2, Ekta Cooperative Housing Society, Nehru Road, Dombivili ( East), Dist : Thane , Maharashtra Phone: 2515618050
2515618050
E-mail: unique_mumbai@nokiacareindia.com
unique_mumbai@nokiacareindia.com 
 Vashi Telecom 
Vashi Telecom Mumbai  15, vardhaman market, sector - 17, vashi, navi mumbai Phone: 9892845470
9892845470
E-mail: nol_registrationvashi@nokiacareindia.com
nol_registrationvashi@nokiacareindia.com 
 Vcare 
Vcare Mumbai  Shop no 9, Mahaveer Bhawan, R B Mehta Road, 60 ft road, Opp. Reliance Web world, Ghatkopar-East, Mumbai-400077 Phone: 022-30914973/9820553551
022-30914973/9820553551
E-mail: vcare_mumbai@nokiacareindia.com
vcare_mumbai@nokiacareindia.com


----------



## Power UP (Feb 20, 2009)

damngoodman999 you have to reinstall ur firmware. Just give it to the Nokia service center, they will do it for free.


----------



## uppalpankaj (Feb 20, 2009)

KaranTh85 said:


> hey have seen my other thread as mention in above post..do u have same problem.... i dont have broadband & i dont know the nokia service centers in mumbai...



Give the cell 2 Nokia service centre...I think an update 2 the latest firmware may also solve this problem...


----------



## damngoodman999 (Feb 20, 2009)

Power UP said:


> damngoodman999 you have to reinstall ur firmware. Just give it to the Nokia service center, they will do it for free.




no yesterday i did it in the night myself ,, now its good

the fault i did is ., i just done a hardformat after the firmware installed many files have been scatterd so its got freezed , but now its seriously fast and good 


thanks for the tip ,, as soon as i reinstalled the firmware i just installed the "HANDYTASKMAN" its good one right ??


----------



## rajhot (Feb 20, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> thanks for the tip ,, as soon as i reinstalled the firmware i just installed the "HANDYTASKMAN" its good one right ??


Yeah..its a good one.
All handy tools are useful ones


----------



## uppalpankaj (Feb 20, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> no yesterday i did it in the night myself ,, now its good
> 
> the fault i did is ., i just done a hardformat after the firmware installed many files have been scatterd so its got freezed , but now its seriously fast and good
> 
> ...



Congrats...The firmware is really nice...


Have u hacked ur phone???


----------



## damngoodman999 (Feb 20, 2009)

Any one installed antivirus on N82 ???


----------



## uppalpankaj (Feb 20, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> Any one installed antivirus on N82 ???



I had installed Fsecure but it was a trial version...So removed it..


----------



## damngoodman999 (Feb 20, 2009)

then @ uppalpankaj

what application u r using right now !!!


----------



## rajhot (Feb 20, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> Any one installed antivirus on N82 ???


Kaspersky ..cracked one


----------



## damngoodman999 (Feb 20, 2009)

rajhot said:


> Kaspersky ..cracked one




Is the Anti virus really needed for the N82 ,,,


----------



## uppalpankaj (Feb 20, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> then @ uppalpankaj
> 
> what application u r using right now !!!



I m not using any antivirus now and I don't think that it is required for N82...


----------



## damngoodman999 (Feb 20, 2009)

uppalpankaj said:


> I m not using any antivirus now and I don't think that it is required for N82...




where to download the ngage 2.0 ,, is it our N82 has default ngage 2.0 ??


----------



## Power UP (Feb 20, 2009)

Visit www.n-gage.com via pc or mobile and download the latest version.


----------



## dissel (Feb 21, 2009)

Ok....*How Can I copy-paste text* ?...there is NO PENCIL KEY (Just Noticed)..which I use a lot in my 3250....

Or Is there any other way to do that in this N-Device.

Please some one reply ASAP. Thanks in Advance.


----------



## Power UP (Feb 21, 2009)

@ dissel: Use the " # " key for copy paste.


----------



## dissel (Feb 21, 2009)

Power UP said:


> @ dissel: Use the " # " key for copy paste.



Thanks a lot.....Its a life saver to me,

Thank you.


----------



## deepakchan (Feb 21, 2009)

How do I use the # key for copy/paste? Does it work everywhere or only under certain applications.


----------



## rajhot (Feb 21, 2009)

deepakchan said:


> How do I use the # key for copy/paste? Does it work everywhere or only under certain applications.


It works in almost all applications wherever u can edit the text.

Long press # key for 1-2 secs the left soft key will be changed to copy  select it and go the application wherever u wanna paste it ..again long press # key the left soft key will be paste now..just select it 



damngoodman999 said:


> Is the Anti virus really needed for the N82 ,,,


No.


----------



## uppalpankaj (Feb 21, 2009)

Guys..Please help me...I can't connect my phone in data transfer mode to my PC through the USB port...It gives the following error:

"Unable to activate data transfer mode..Memory card is in use by another application"

I tried closing all apps by long pressing Menu Key..But still the problem persists..I have installed shozu in my phone...Is it because of that coz once I close Shozu when again I long press the Menu key 2 see the active applications, Shozu seems 2 b still there...Is it because of this.....

Any solutions??


----------



## rajhot (Feb 21, 2009)

uppalpankaj said:


> Guys..Please help me...I can't connect my phone in data transfer mode to my PC through the USB port...It gives the following error:
> 
> "Unable to activate data transfer mode..Memory card is in use by another application"
> 
> ...



Remove MMC once and insert it again. Then try it.

no card reader?


----------



## utsav (Feb 21, 2009)

uppalpankaj said:


> Guys..Please help me...I can't connect my phone in data transfer mode to my PC through the USB port...It gives the following error:
> 
> "Unable to activate data transfer mode..Memory card is in use by another application"
> 
> ...



have u set ur sms storage to the memory card? if yes then change it to phone memory and then try again and it will work


----------



## uppalpankaj (Feb 21, 2009)

rajhot said:


> Remove MMC once and insert it again. Then try it.
> 
> no card reader?



Thanks a lot 4 ur replies guys..Problem solved after removing and reinserting the card...

Just installed n-gage application (upgraded the one which was included in the phone)...can play only trial versions...Is it possible 2 play the full version games??


----------



## damngoodman999 (Feb 21, 2009)

i tried to install the N gage 2 games ,, by the time of installing the ngage games it says 
"file corrupted" ,, its says for all games 

Any one know on the BinPda some thing to hack the Ngage  games


----------



## Cool G5 (Feb 22, 2009)

You need to use the cracked ngage installer to install cracked games.
Also for that you should hack your phone first.


----------



## Ecstasy (Feb 22, 2009)

Grats on your N82 mate.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Feb 22, 2009)

woah ,, 


Welcome *Ecstasy* to the N82 club


----------



## rajhot (Feb 22, 2009)

uppalpankaj said:


> Thanks a lot 4 ur replies guys..Problem solved after removing and reinserting the card...
> 
> Just installed n-gage application (upgraded the one which was included in the phone)...can play only trial versions...Is it possible 2 play the full version games??



If the game is cracked one ..u can play the full version


----------



## uppalpankaj (Feb 22, 2009)

rajhot said:


> If the game is cracked one ..u can play the full version



Cracked games can only b installed on hacked cells. Is it so?


----------



## selva1966 (Feb 22, 2009)

I am also proud owner of N82 Black for two weeks.  
Now the default screen guard is started peeling off.  How you people are protecting the screen from scratches? Any good accessories for protecting the phone?


----------



## Cool G5 (Feb 22, 2009)

uppalpankaj said:


> Cracked games can only b installed on hacked cells. Is it so?



Cracked games can be installed only on Cracked N-Gage Application. For Installing the Cracked N-Gage Application, you need to first hack your phone.


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 22, 2009)

selva1966 said:


> I am also proud owner of N82 Black for two weeks.
> Now the default screen guard is started peeling off.  How you people are protecting the screen from scratches? Any good accessories for protecting the phone?



Check this : *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=1042239&postcount=2946


----------



## uppalpankaj (Feb 22, 2009)

selva1966 said:


> I am also proud owner of N82 Black for two weeks.
> Now the default screen guard is started peeling off.  How you people are protecting the screen from scratches? Any good accessories for protecting the phone?



U r on which firmware??

For protection I got my cellphone pasted with a lamination sheet..This is different from lamination...In this a plastic sheet is glued 2 the entire cellphone body including the screen...It just cost 100 bucks...This is giving a gud protection...Apart from this I am using a Nokia leather cover also which I had got for free when I had bought my N82 4m Nokia Priority....

Another thing what I m noticing now is that my N82's battery is getting drained quite quickly...It does not last 4 more than 1.5 - 2 days even with very moderate usage..What must b the cause?????


----------



## rajhot (Feb 22, 2009)

uppalpankaj said:


> ng what I m noticing now is that my N82's battery is getting drained quite quickly...It does not last 4 more than 1.5 - 2 days even with very moderate usage..What must b the cause?????



Which firmware?



uppalpankaj said:


> Cracked games can only b installed on hacked cells. Is it so?



Yeah.. it shd be hacked


----------



## mediator (Feb 22, 2009)

uppalpankaj said:


> U r on which firmware??
> 
> For protection I got my cellphone pasted with a lamination sheet..This is different from lamination...In this a plastic sheet is glued 2 the entire cellphone body including the screen...It just cost 100 bucks...This is giving a gud protection...Apart from this I am using a Nokia leather cover also which I had got for free when I had bought my N82 4m Nokia Priority....
> 
> Another thing what I m noticing now is that my N82's battery is getting drained quite quickly...It does not last 4 more than 1.5 - 2 days even with very moderate usage..What must b the cause?????


Update firmware and keep WLAn scanning off!


----------



## uppalpankaj (Feb 22, 2009)

mediator said:


> Update firmware and keep WLAn scanning off!



I have already updated the firmware 2 v31.. Ya may b its because of WLan I guess..The wifi is always on and every now & then it does keep scanning...


----------



## Ronnie11 (Feb 23, 2009)

hey man first of all congrats on the n82...welcome to the club... 

i have been using n82 since sep...i have v21 firmware...is it necessary to upgrade to v31??i am a bit scared honestly to do it myself because i heard that some people got their phone bricked...screen flashing & all..did anyone here update it at home?This is my first n series phone?last phone i had was nokia 6600 which i used for 4 years...& i heard that nokia service centres take ages to upgrade...is it true?


----------



## kalpik (Feb 23, 2009)

Updated it at home.. Just like thousands of other people! Its safe! Just dont unplug phone!


----------



## uppalpankaj (Feb 23, 2009)

Me too updated it at home...V31 must be surely better than v21...
Just connect the phone to the USB port and start the Software Updater from PC Suite...Ensure that the phone is fully charged before connecting it 2 the PC...The firmware will be downloaded...It is about 117 MB...After it has been downloaded, the new firmware will be tranferred 2 the phone by the updater...

Very important: Don't disconnect the phone or fiddle with the USB Cable or do anything that will disconnect the phone from the PC while this process is going on especially when the new firmware is being loaded to the phone.


----------



## deepakchan (Feb 23, 2009)

And most importantly leave the phone in General Profile. Take backup. The whole process after downloading the firmware should take approximately 5 to 10 minutes. During which your screen might be blank for the whole process. Just dont panic or press any buttons on the phone. Until the update is successful.


----------



## rajhot (Feb 23, 2009)

Ronnie11 said:


> hey man first of all congrats on the n82...welcome to the club...
> 
> i have been using n82 since sep...i have v21 firmware...is it necessary to upgrade to v31??i am a bit scared honestly to do it myself because i heard that some people got their phone bricked...screen flashing & all..did anyone here update it at home?This is my first n series phone?last phone i had was nokia 6600 which i used for 4 years...& i heard that nokia service centres take ages to upgrade...is it true?



If u r under warranty take it to u neares nokia care centre..it'll take around 30 mins


----------



## uppalpankaj (Feb 23, 2009)

rajhot said:


> If u r under warranty take it to u neares nokia care centre..it'll take around 30 mins



If u have a broadband, then no need of taking it 2 the nokia care centre...Do it urself according 2 the procedure described above..


----------



## Ronnie11 (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks guys..will try it myself first & then see...


----------



## uppalpankaj (Feb 24, 2009)

Is there any way that when I click photos with my N82 cam, then the date on which the photo is being taken gets stamped upon it??? I really want this...

This feature is present in my K750i..How 2 get this in my N82?? R there any third party apps for this purpose??


----------



## kalpik (Feb 24, 2009)

The filename is created by date..


----------



## uppalpankaj (Feb 24, 2009)

kalpik said:


> The filename is created by date..



No I am not talking about the filename dude...I want that the date should be embossed (stamped) on the photo itself after clicking....So just by seeing the photo only, one can come 2 know on which date it was taken...

Is this possible in N82???


----------



## utsav (Feb 24, 2009)

uppalpankaj said:


> No I am not talking about the filename dude...I want that the date should be embossed (stamped) on the photo itself after clicking....So just by seeing the photo only, one can come 2 know on which date it was taken...
> 
> Is this possible in N82???




That is known as date imprint function. I think thr must be some app which can do it. I also need that but too busy to search


----------



## uppalpankaj (Feb 25, 2009)

Does N82 support 16 GB card??

How much will a Sandisk 16 GB cost??

Just check this Sandisk product compatibility page here...

*sandisk.in/Compatibility/DeviceList.aspx?DeviceTypeID=1007&ManufacturerID=1130

Does N82 support 8 GB or not???? Its not given in the list even...


----------



## utsav (Feb 25, 2009)

uppalpankaj said:


> Does N82 support 16 GB card??
> 
> How much will a Sandisk 16 GB cost??
> 
> ...



Arey bhai so many ppl r using 8GB cards wid thr N82. Even 16GB works fine. 16GB costs 3.2 to 3.5k so not worth it. N82 will support upto 32GB so get 8GB now which is worth the price.


----------



## uppalpankaj (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks..I will get the 8 GB one..


----------



## damngoodman999 (Feb 25, 2009)

can anyona say the accurate price of the 8GB sandisk mmc


----------



## rajhot (Feb 25, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> can anyona say the accurate price of the 8GB sandisk mmc



*www.newtechnology.co.in/memory-card-price/

8GB isn't there in the list..it shd be around 1k-1.2k


----------



## Power UP (Feb 25, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> can anyona say the accurate price of the 8GB sandisk mmc


Dude its microSD (i.e microSDHC) for the N82, not MMC. Don't get it mixed up.


----------



## uppalpankaj (Feb 25, 2009)

From where can I get 8 GB card for my N82?? Is it available at outlets such as Nokia Priority and Mobile Store etc.??


----------



## utsav (Feb 25, 2009)

uppalpankaj said:


> From where can I get 8 GB card for my N82?? Is it available at outlets such as Nokia Priority and Mobile Store etc.??



Get it online like i got.


----------



## uppalpankaj (Feb 26, 2009)

Is it safe 2 get from ebay?? The 8 GB card is available at 890/-


----------



## utsav (Feb 26, 2009)

uppalpankaj said:


> Is it safe 2 get from ebay?? The 8 GB card is available at 890/-



yes its very safe if u pay through paisapay system. 
I saw that 890Rs Sandisk 8GB card. I wont suggest u to buy that coz its class 2 rated card and it will be much slower than class 4 rated card and ur phone will become less responsive too so i would suggest you to pay a bit more and get this one *cgi.ebay.in/Verbatim-Micro-SD-HC-8...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:1|65:1|39:1|240:1318


----------



## uppalpankaj (Feb 26, 2009)

utsav said:


> yes its very safe if u pay through paisapay system.
> I saw that 890Rs Sandisk 8GB card. I wont suggest u to buy that coz its class 2 rated card and it will be much slower than class 4 rated card and ur phone will become less responsive too so i would suggest you to pay a bit more and get this one *cgi.ebay.in/Verbatim-Micro-SD-HC-8...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:1|65:1|39:1|240:1318



Thanks 4 the link...What is the difference between 2 Rated and a 4 Rated card??     Please excuse me for my limited knowledge...

I wud require help in 1 more thing..When I try 2 install emtube app in my phone, it gives me license expired error...What does this mean?? How do I install such apps in my phone??


----------



## heartripple (Feb 26, 2009)

hey guys I want to buy new earphone for my n-82.
I went to Nokia Priority and asked about earphone.They told me that I can have it for 450/- but no warrenty.
Is that true?
No warrenty for new earphone?
Tell me guys what to do?
I can go for other earphones like creative EP-630 but what about mic?


----------



## damngoodman999 (Feb 26, 2009)

heartripple said:


> hey guys I want to buy new earphone for my n-82.
> I went to Nokia Priority and asked about earphone.They told me that I can have it for 450/- but no warrenty.
> Is that true?
> No warrenty for new earphone?
> ...




mic u can use the phone mic ,,,

EP-630 is bound for N82 , sure it ll do good music clarity 

all creative earphones r doing good for N82


----------



## heartripple (Feb 26, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> mic u can use the phone mic ,,,
> 
> EP-630 is bound for N82 , sure it ll do good music clarity
> 
> all creative earphones r doing good for N82





Using phone mic all the time is not a good idea.specially you are walking 
Is there any other way?
Or I have to go for Nokia earphones?


----------



## Power UP (Feb 26, 2009)

uppalpankaj said:


> Thanks 4 the link...What is the difference between 2 Rated and a 4 Rated card??     Please excuse me for my limited knowledge...
> 
> I wud require help in 1 more thing..When I try 2 install emtube app in my phone, it gives me license expired error...What does this mean?? How do I install such apps in my phone??


Class 2: 2 MB/s - 13x
Class 4: 4 MB/s - 26x
Class 6: 6 MB/s - 40x
Higher class has faster performance and naturally more expensive.

And for the license expired error, just set phone date a year or more back and install. After installation set ur phone date back to normal.


----------



## utsav (Feb 26, 2009)

heartripple said:


> Using phone mic all the time is not a good idea.specially you are walking
> Is there any other way?
> Or I have to go for Nokia earphones?



if u want stereo wid mic then thr is no choice except for the nokia earphones or any bluetooth headset .

am using EP630 wid my N82 and also the nokia earphones wid mic but ep630 ftw  .only problem is no mic unless u get an adapter for it


----------



## uppalpankaj (Feb 27, 2009)

Power UP said:


> And for the license expired error, just set phone date a year or more back and install. After installation set ur phone date back to normal.



Setting the date back is not working..Still the installation gives the same error...Any other way of installing....


----------



## deepakchan (Feb 27, 2009)

I have dropped my N82 from chest height on a concrete floor some months back. Except for slight scratches on the bottom near the mic, the phone was working absolutely fine. Till yesterday. Yesterday while picking it up from a 40cm high table, it fell on a tiled floor. I was cool, since I had dropped on worse occasions. But to my dismay, the display has gone for a toss. It is slightly triangularly negative at the top and lots of lines running in between. Will this be covered under warranty? My phone is 6 months old.


----------



## uppalpankaj (Feb 27, 2009)

deepakchan said:


> I have dropped my N82 from chest height on a concrete floor some months back. Except for slight scratches on the bottom near the mic, the phone was working absolutely fine. Till yesterday. Yesterday while picking it up from a 40cm high table, it fell on a tiled floor. I was cool, since I had dropped on worse occasions. But to my dismay, the display has gone for a toss. It is slightly triangularly negative at the top and lots of lines running in between. Will this be covered under warranty? My phone is 6 months old.



U must take it 2 the service centre. It must be definitely covered under warranty...


----------



## utsav (Feb 27, 2009)

No .physical damage is not covered under warranty


----------



## yogi7272 (Feb 27, 2009)

Try nokia step counter & sports tracker. Super cool apps for n82. I found these two very handy. U can use creative ep 630 with n82. It would give u a very good sonic experience. or better try to get sennheiser cx 400 from abroad. I am using cx400 with n85 and this combination just blows any other phone away. U can get sandisk 8gb class 4 micro sd card for as less as 1k with bill.It also comes with a tiny usb card reader which is very handy for large data transfers. 

*betalabs.nokia.com/betas/all/released/down/2

Enjoy ur n82. Its a great phone


----------



## damngoodman999 (Feb 27, 2009)

^^^ its  gr8  that now u tell N82 is gr8 phone thankx , u r N85 fan 

in some ways i too love N85 in menus and ringtones much better than N82 , then are u still using N85 ??


----------



## yogi7272 (Feb 28, 2009)

^^^^
Dude, i was the very first one on this forum who was a n82 fanboy. I have used it for more than 10 months. Even had a fight with a se fanboy here regarding k850i. We all know the fate of that phone. Can u imagine people comparing n82 with that **** ! 

n85 is better than n82 in many ways. Sound quality being the foremost factor. Xenon flash , hardware platform and candybar form factor is where n82 scores over n85. 

Btw i am fan of both n82 & n85.


----------



## deepakchan (Feb 28, 2009)

utsav said:


> No .physical damage is not covered under warranty



When there was actual physical damage, it was working well. But now the impact was very less, and I still cannot understand why the display was not working. Why would this not be covered under warranty.


----------



## utsav (Feb 28, 2009)

deepakchan said:


> When there was actual physical damage, it was working well. But now the impact was very less, and I still cannot understand why the display was not working. Why would this not be covered under warranty.



u should go and chk at Nokia Care Centre and they will tell u evrything what needs to be done.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 28, 2009)

Add me to your N82 Club. I own a Black and it's awesome! No probs. with the keypad for me as most of the users say. What are the must-apps for N82. Please let me know.


----------



## girish.g (Mar 1, 2009)

congrats dude.
must have apps are
screensnap,coreplayer,symbian on advance theme,jbak taskman, xplore,symtorrent,msdict dictinary viewer,mobiola webcam,call filter,handwave,keynetik rockn scroll, keynetik hi-n-bye, total recall


----------



## uppalpankaj (Mar 1, 2009)

Congrats and welcome 2 the N82 club...


----------



## Ronnie11 (Mar 1, 2009)

holy crap..so many people here own n82...lol..we could open a separate page for the n82...


----------



## damngoodman999 (Mar 1, 2009)

^^^ y this thread is more good


----------



## utsav (Mar 1, 2009)

Ronnie11 said:


> holy crap..so many people here own n82...lol..we could open a separate page for the n82...



N73 and N82 are the most succesfull phones thats y they r very common.


----------



## uppalpankaj (Mar 1, 2009)

ya N82 is the most successful phone...It is simply awesome...I am happy that I didn't get the 5800 touchscreen 2 which I got a little inclined in between upon its release..But then I went ahead and bought N82 as thought initially...

I have clicked some photos and they r truly amazing. Infact, some of the photos clicked with N82's cam feel superior than the ones clicked by my 5 MP Sony Digicam. N82 is a truly converged device...


----------



## damngoodman999 (Mar 2, 2009)

before 2 years back N73 is in the Top man , now its N82 may be N82 had launched before 1.5 yrs back but now its getting stronger 

the only complaint in N73 is joystick , Sony ericsson K810i was serious competitor to N73 @ that time


----------



## yogi7272 (Mar 2, 2009)

convergence- check this - *3lib.ukonline.co.uk/sshow/ss75.html

The best converged device .. N82


----------



## damngoodman999 (Mar 2, 2009)

codyzou said:


> Hello guys, what is the current price of N82 in your place?




Which place dude??


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 2, 2009)

girish.g said:


> congrats dude.
> must have apps are
> screensnap,coreplayer,symbian on advance theme,jbak taskman, xplore,symtorrent,msdict dictinary viewer,mobiola webcam,call filter,handwave,keynetik rockn scroll, keynetik hi-n-bye, total recall



ThanQ very much. We can download torrents from SymTorrent, eh?? What's JBak Taskman. Would be grateful with some screenies of the Taskman


----------



## deepakchan (Mar 2, 2009)

utsav said:


> No .physical damage is not covered under warranty



Yes they didn't cover it under warranty. They estimated approximately Rs.3500. I am really frustrated. There is no external damage, and still he says display inside is physically damaged.


----------



## Power UP (Mar 2, 2009)

deepakchan said:


> Yes they didn't cover it under warranty. They estimated approximately Rs.3500. I am really frustrated. There is no external damage, and still he says display inside is physically damaged.



Come on pal its like bone fracture. Looks good on the outside but messed up inside.

Most likely some electronic circuits broke inside.
Get a protective case or some thing similar to avoid such troubles in the future.


----------



## rajhot (Mar 2, 2009)

nvidiageek said:


> ThanQ very much. We can download torrents from SymTorrent, eh??



Yeah and it works gr8!



nvidiageek said:


> What's JBak Taskman.


Its a task manager


----------



## damngoodman999 (Mar 2, 2009)

Handy Taskman is much better than JBAK TASKMAN


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 3, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> Handy Taskman is much better than JBAK TASKMAN



+100


----------



## utsav (Mar 3, 2009)

Cool G5 said:


> +100



+100000 

jbak taskman can be confusing for many.


----------



## girish.g (Mar 3, 2009)

utsav said:


> +100000
> 
> jbak taskman can be confusing for many.


-10000000
jbak task man is way better imo. handytaskman doesnt have skin support and shortcuts


----------



## krates (Mar 3, 2009)

girish.g said:


> -10000000
> jbak task man is way better imo. handytaskman doesnt have skin support and shortcuts


na... handytaskman is better than jbtaskman..


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 3, 2009)

Shut up !!!!!

Phone's default FileMan FTW !!!   :d


----------



## utsav (Mar 3, 2009)

girish.g said:


> -10000000
> jbak task man is way better imo. handytaskman doesnt have skin support and shortcuts



In handy taskman You can add shortcuts in favorites section



girish.g said:


> -10000000
> jbak task man is way better imo. handytaskman doesnt have skin support and shortcuts





Cool G5 said:


> Shut up !!!!!
> 
> Phone's default FileMan FTW !!!   :d



Taskmanager or filemanager?


----------



## rajhot (Mar 3, 2009)

Cool G5 said:


> Shut up !!!!!
> 
> Phone's default FileMan FTW !!!   :d



*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/smilies/confused.gif


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 3, 2009)

Anyone tried installing Windows 95 on N82.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Mar 3, 2009)

Y broswer is best "file browser" for N82 trust me !!




> Anyone tried installing Windows 95 on N82.




win 95 ??? amazing is it really works ??


----------



## kalpik (Mar 3, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> Y broswer is best "file browser" for N82 trust me !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZngrzFzMVqQ


----------



## uppalpankaj (Mar 3, 2009)

Third Eye said:


> Anyone tried installing Windows 95 on N82.



How can v install win 95


----------



## utsav (Mar 3, 2009)

Youtube has many videos showing win 95 installation on N82. But am not gonna try it. Am happy wid symbian . Btw ipmart forum has a full tutorial on it. Go chk out.


----------



## krates (Mar 3, 2009)

kalpik said:


> *www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZngrzFzMVqQ



just read a comment there...

```
Will it run Crysis?
```


----------



## utsav (Mar 4, 2009)

krates said:


> just read a comment there...
> 
> ```
> Will it run Crysis?
> ```



Ya. At ultra high settings @1080p resolution


----------



## deepakchan (Mar 4, 2009)

Power UP said:


> Come on pal its like bone fracture. Looks good on the outside but messed up inside.
> 
> Most likely some electronic circuits broke inside.
> Get a protective case or some thing similar to avoid such troubles in the future.


 
Can I get repaired elsewhere for less? 3.5k seems too tall an ask..


----------



## Power UP (Mar 4, 2009)

deepakchan said:


> Can I get repaired elsewhere for less? 3.5k seems too tall an ask..



Since physical damage is not covered under warranty u better do it via a third party.  3.5k is clearly overcharging for something for all we might know a simple loose connection.
Give it to a trusted repair shop and if the problem is not fixed then give it to nokia service center.
Best of luck


----------



## uppalpankaj (Mar 4, 2009)

Can anyone please tell me why am I unable 2 install some apps in my phone? I am a newbie as far as symbian is concerned..

Do I need 2 sign every app before installing it? What is this signing and what is its procedure..

Is it possible 2 install cracked apps also after signing them? What do I do if I want 2 install them on my phone?? It is so damn confusing...


----------



## girish.g (Mar 4, 2009)

better to hack your phone.
win 98 out for symbian now.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi...

I have also updated the firmware to V31.0.016 
but there is a problem the previously working ngage games r not working now

it just shows file is corrupted when installing in Ngage installer..pls help


----------



## utsav (Mar 4, 2009)

Becoz ur phone is not hacked. Hack it first and then install the games


----------



## Ronnie11 (Mar 4, 2009)

erm..could anyone tell me how to hack it??any store which does it??is it safe to hack it?


----------



## rajhot (Mar 5, 2009)

uppalpankaj said:


> Can anyone please tell me why am I unable 2 install some apps in my phone? I am a newbie as far as symbian is concerned..
> 
> Do I need 2 sign every app before installing it? What is this signing and what is its procedure..
> 
> Is it possible 2 install cracked apps also after signing them? What do I do if I want 2 install them on my phone?? It is so damn confusing...



Wats ur firmware version?



Ronnie11 said:


> erm..could anyone tell me how to hack it??any store which does it??is it safe to hack it?


Check ur PM


----------



## uppalpankaj (Mar 5, 2009)

rajhot said:


> Wats ur firmware version?



My firmware is the latest one which is 31.0.016. I updated my firmware recently..


----------



## rajhot (Mar 5, 2009)

uppalpankaj said:


> My firmware is the latest one which is 31.0.016. I updated my firmware recently..



Then u have to hack ur mobile with HelloX V1.03
Simple procedure u can even google for that . After hacking ur mobile u can install any app(unsigned apps also)


----------



## girish.g (Mar 5, 2009)

wont drakkarious work??


----------



## rajhot (Mar 5, 2009)

girish.g said:


> wont drakkarious work??



V31 i don't think there is any drakkarious hack..

but still this is the easiest method..just a single step


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 5, 2009)

drakkarious doesn't work on the latest firmwares.


----------



## uppalpankaj (Mar 5, 2009)

rajhot said:


> Then u have to hack ur mobile with HelloX V1.03
> Simple procedure u can even google for that . After hacking ur mobile u can install any app(unsigned apps also)



Is it safe to hack? I am a little scared...I hope nothing will happen 2 the phone as such...Will I lose the warranty on phone if it is hacked??


----------



## rajhot (Mar 5, 2009)

uppalpankaj said:


> Is it safe to hack? I am a little scared...I hope nothing will happen 2 the phone as such...


Yes.
Nothing will happen to ur phone its not like updating ur firmware there's no risk involved here.




uppalpankaj said:


> Will I lose the warranty on phone if it is hacked??


No.


----------



## uppalpankaj (Mar 5, 2009)

After the phone has been hacked, do I still need to sign the apps before installing them??


----------



## rajhot (Mar 5, 2009)

uppalpankaj said:


> After the phone has been hacked, do I still need to sign the apps before installing them??



Then wats the use of hacking? 

Once ur phone is hacked..u can install apps without bothering about signing them


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 5, 2009)

hi rajhot i think u very know how 2 hack n82 using helloox but cud u pls PM me the steps coz i've got the hello unsigned sis file but failing


----------



## rajhot (Mar 5, 2009)

KaranTh85 said:


> hi rajhot i think u very know how 2 hack n82 using helloox but cud u pls PM me the steps coz i've got the hello unsigned sis file but failing



Check ur PM


----------



## damngoodman999 (Mar 5, 2009)

i think some problem with the HelloX V1.03 , its not hacking V31


----------



## rajhot (Mar 5, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> i think some problem with the HelloX V1.03 , its not hacking V31



I hacked my phone(with V31 firmware) 2 weeks back


----------



## uppalpankaj (Mar 5, 2009)

rajhot said:


> I hacked my phone(with V31 firmware) 2 weeks back



@ Rajhot..Please PM me also with the steps 2 hack the phone..Thanks..


----------



## rajhot (Mar 5, 2009)

uppalpankaj said:


> @ Rajhot..Please PM me also with the steps 2 hack the phone..Thanks..



I'm unable to Send a PM to u.Check ur profile settings


----------



## Power UP (Mar 5, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> i think some problem with the HelloX V1.03 , its not hacking V31


I used the v1.02 ( before 1.03 was released ), so try it. Worked for me perfectly.


----------



## uppalpankaj (Mar 5, 2009)

rajhot said:


> I'm unable to Send a PM to u.Check ur profile settings



@rajhot..Please check ur mailbox..


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 5, 2009)

I think you need to sign HelloX  either through request or OPDA.


----------



## rajhot (Mar 5, 2009)

uppalpankaj said:


> @rajhot..Please check ur mailbox..



Saw ur PM but not able to reply to that don't know y 
Anyway i mailed u the procedure check ur mail



Third Eye said:


> I think you need to sign HelloX  either through request or OPDA.



Ya.


----------



## uppalpankaj (Mar 5, 2009)

@Rajhot..Thanks a lot...


----------



## damngoodman999 (Mar 5, 2009)

uppalpankaj said:


> @Rajhot..Thanks a lot...




same mail me the steps , what rajhot sent to u , thank u 

mail me @

ramgeek123@gmail.com


----------



## uppalpankaj (Mar 5, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> same mail me the steps , what rajhot sent to u , thank u
> 
> mail me @
> 
> ramgeek123@gmail.com



Check ur mail account dude...


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 7, 2009)

help even after 1 day im getting the page as this & no DL link for the DevCert...

pls check the image attachment wat i mean...y is this not wrking


----------



## uppalpankaj (Mar 7, 2009)

KaranTh85 said:


> help even after 1 day im getting the page as this & no DL link for the DevCert...
> 
> pls check the image attachment wat i mean...y is this not wrking



Attach the image again..It is not opening..


----------



## krates (Mar 7, 2009)

^^ thinkdigit attachments does not work


----------



## uppalpankaj (Mar 8, 2009)

The sales package contents did not consist of a memory card adapter. Did anyone get it along with the memory card in the package?


----------



## rajhot (Mar 8, 2009)

uppalpankaj said:


> The sales package contents did not consist of a memory card adapter. Did anyone get it along with the memory card in the package?



For kingston card i got the adapter.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Mar 8, 2009)

in my place there is no Sandisk card available frm today , there is no distributor for that 

only knigston cards are available , is kingston cards are good enough ?? for N82


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 9, 2009)

uppalpankaj said:


> Attach the image again..It is not opening..



Ok..have u got the Dev certificate from the site mentioned by Rajhot....
& have u hacked ur N82..

im failed 2 get the cert frm dat site...


----------



## rajhot (Mar 9, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> only knigston cards are available , is kingston cards are good enough ?? for N82



Yeah there are good.


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 9, 2009)

KaranTh85 said:


> Ok..have u got the Dev certificate from the site mentioned by Rajhot....
> & have u hacked ur N82..
> 
> im failed 2 get the cert frm dat site...



Just request *Tekken* from Symbian freak.


----------



## uppalpankaj (Mar 9, 2009)

KaranTh85 said:


> Ok..have u got the Dev certificate from the site mentioned by Rajhot....
> & have u hacked ur N82..
> 
> im failed 2 get the cert frm dat site...



No, I have not been able 2 do the hacking as well as I also haven't got the dev certificate..



rajhot said:


> For kingston card i got the adapter.



U must have purchased the Kingston card separately..But did u get a memory card adapter in the sales package box when u bought the N82????


----------



## krates (Mar 9, 2009)

i am feeling jealous now


----------



## myself.gourav (Mar 9, 2009)

A bit offtopic, is it possible to run flash themes on N82? If yes, someone please tell me how.

Secondly, I am not able to update my phone. After about 15-20% download it gives a warning which says something like, "connect your phone directly and not via the usb port." 

What should i do?


----------



## rajhot (Mar 9, 2009)

uppalpankaj said:


> U must have purchased the Kingston card separately..But did u get a memory card adapter in the sales package box when u bought the N82????


No


----------



## rajhot (Apr 13, 2009)

The Nokia N82 on a Belated Pedestal

Tucked away in my office for days on end, exploring the frontiers of technology, at least in the smartphone world, it's exciting to tinker with the latest touchscreen smartphone, be it Nokia 5800 or N97 or Samsung Omnia HD. In such circumstances, having a phone throw up weird errors or having to rebuild the OS isn't a big problem and is, after a fashion, kind of fun. Life on the bleeding edge, as it were.

But heading out into the 'real world', as I've been doing for the past week, a world inhabited by parents and cousins and grandchildren (not mine), it's best to fall back on hardware and software that's going to be 100% reliable. In every respect.

Out and about in inclement weather

Which is why I headed off with the trusty Nokia N82. I know, I know, I was a bit dismissive of the N82's styling when it first appeared, but as time has gone on the phone has become more and more appealing. So a bit of a U-turn from yours truly, but:

At the time I think we all thought that Nokia's OMAP2-based graphics acceleration was going to be standard in all following phones, or maybe improved upon.
At the time we all thought that Xenon flash was going to be retained for at least some future models.
At the time we expected that the protective lens shutter would also be standard.
And at the time the VGA video recording, neatly focussed for action within a metre or two, was also expected to continue, as it had on the N95 and N95 8GB (plus E90) before it.
And, as such, there was no reason to lift the N82 up onto a pedestal, since future devices would obviously exceed it.

Curiously, the machinations of Nokia's platform plans has meant that the likes of the N95 and N82 haven't been equalled since, with the N79, N85 and N96, plus the 5800 XpressMusic, all lacking in most of these ways. No graphics acceleration (which makes a big difference when playing back video and some games), no Xenon flash (the only other smartphone with this is the [also S60-powered] Samsung G810, which is a let down in other areas), the N96 and 5800 both lack any kind of lens protection, and all bar the 5800 have had their video recording crippled by being focussed on infinity.

N82 5mp camera and Xenon flash

To all of which, all I've got to say is 'Gah!'. At AAS, we often get accused of being Nokia fanboys, but the truth is that we speak our minds and that we divulge honest opinions, with this rant being one of them(!)

And so it was that I headed into the British spring (rain, cloud, cold, gloomy/cold public buildings) with the N82. And, to be honest, there isn't another phone/smartphone in the world that could have done everything I did with it during the week.

    * I took over a hundred photos, all in 'challenging' conditions. When you're trying to capture ad-hoc moments in the life of an extended family (such as here when distant-living cousins cane together to play), you've got to be extremely quick (shot set up times often need to be less than 3 seconds) and you've got to take whatever conditions you get given. In this case, cloudy gloom outdoors and indoor scenes where the lights often needed to be on. Under these circumstances, the N82's Xenon flash was invaluable - when you've tried Xenon you really can't go back - it freezes action and illuminates like nothing else on earth. The way the N82's camera launches when the shutter slide is opened also makes for a quick experience (though I know the N78 and N85 also match this).

      Xenon-lit gloomy museum scene
      A typical snap from the trip. This is inside a railway museum, with the reflections off the foreground raincoat showing how dark it really was. And yet the illumination is very bright with Xenon flash. A dual LED flash would have produced much patchier illumination and would also have shown blurring where the children were moving.

    * When there's no choice of weather conditions, it's sometimes needed to use your smartphone in the rain. As I've documented before, the N82 seems better than most smartphones at surviving abuse and (here) even light rain. The steam train photo below was taken in light drizzle, for example. No worries about damage to the screen or fascia.

      Steaming away in the drizzle

    * Back in the family living room, it was the work of 10 seconds to plug the TV out lead into the N82 and give everybody a slide and movie show on the communal 40" TV screen. I don't think everybody could believe that all the images and videos were taken on a phone, though of course you can tell if you know what to look for. Certainly in 'good enough' territory though. The N79, N85 and N96 would have produced blurrier videos on the whole and wouldn't have been half as slick when streaming media through the TV out cable.


      TV out in use

    * We visited a fair number of venues in attempts to keep the children occupied and Nokia Maps came into its own - having a full real time, voice-guided navigation system on your phone and ready for action in seconds is a huge boon. I also had access to my nephew's TomTom sat-nav unit in the car and we tried the two systems in parallel much of the time. Interestingly, despite the extra (12?) receiver capability, the TomTom cut out several times in terms of the shown route, while the N82 and Nokia Maps allowed me to press on regardless, with no downtime, even when going under bridges or in tree-lined areas - the N82's GPS antenna really is well positioned (especially compared to the travesty that is the positioning on the N95 and N95 8GB). Yes, I know Nokia's online Maps search servers are currently broken for UK (seven character) postcodes, so I had to work around that, but even so the tool did the job for me.

    * At night, to get to sleep, and first thing in the mornings, I amused myself by catching up with audio podcasts, streamed over A2DP to my Bluetooth wireless headset. I guess this bit is just showing off to iPhone readers(!) and I could equally well have used a 3.5mm wired headset, but going 'wireless' in this area is still pretty cool and almost every Symbian OS-powered phone now has A2DP so why not use it?

    * One family member wanted a cropped version of one of my photos in a hurry (on their phone) and using the N82's built-in image editing it was again the work of a few seconds to crop the picture as needed and then fire it off via Bluetooth. Under a minute elapsed from the ten year old asking and the crop arriving on their device. Not wishing to bash the iPhone yet again, but this still has no basic image editing facilities and no Bluetooth file/object transfer and the same applies to many other popular touchscreen phones.

I'm not blind to the N82's weaknesses, of course. In this case, the smallish and relatively dim screen, which is a limitation when trying to catch up with news in Web and when trying to show off media on-device. I'm not counting the keypad as a weakness anymore, note, because I've found that it's actually more tactile than many other phone keypads and as a result I get less miskeys.

N82 controls and keys

Stability is also a factor when dealing with 'classics' like the N82, with their firmware now (e.g. at v31) extremely mature and crashes almost unheard of. In comparison, my S60 5th Edition-powered 5800 has been locking up several times a day (I know, I know, I push it quite hard) and this was another factor in my switching back to the N82 until Nokia get round to fixing the 5800 up a little more.

Am I right to put the N82 (belatedly) up on a pedestal? Comments welcome.

Steve Litchfield, All About Symbian, 11 April 2009

Source : *www.allaboutsymbian.com/features/item/The_Nokia_N82_on_a_Belated_Pedestal.php


----------



## yogi7272 (Apr 13, 2009)

Hi guys, i am switching back to n82 after going through n95 8gb > n85 ..


----------



## utsav (Apr 13, 2009)

Welcome back  lol


----------



## yogi7272 (Apr 13, 2009)

Ya dude, go on laugh loud. Although there is nothing wrong with n85 apart from pathetic build quality. It is much better than n82 in many regards but u cant keep using it for a long time without breaking it. Lets see, have any idea abt n86 availability date? Just read a blog yesterday where someone was mentioning that its going to start shipping soon. I think i might wait a bit and see. If n86 is out early then surely i am getting it instead of n82.

and ya n85 cam is not as good as n82 .. and those dual leds are crap .. only good for torch purpose.. lets hope those third generation dual leds in n86 will be some worth .. from now on multiple phone theory is the way to go with n82 being the primary device ..


----------



## utsav (Apr 13, 2009)

ohh am not saying n85 is worse than N82 but what makes it bad is the build quality so me too sticking with N82 until something worthy comes up


----------



## yogi7272 (Apr 15, 2009)

Since spare part is not available,nokia care center is replacing my n85,hence i think its good to wait and see if there is some improvement in n85 before going for n82 .. Also i dont want to get n82 now that n86 is coming in a month or two. Lets see.


----------



## yogi7272 (Apr 15, 2009)

utsav said:


> ohh am not saying n85 is worse than N82 but what makes it bad is the build quality so me too sticking with N82 until something worthy comes up



Utsav- believe me , n85 is much better than n82 in many regards. Just a bit inferiour camera, lack of xenon and shoddy build quality is n85' main probs. And the omap platform advantage does not make much of a difference for everyday tasks that s60 phone does apart from few games, a few app that support it and maybe video playback but i have not experienced any difference between the two devices as far as video playback is concerned.

Again n82 is great phone, no doubt abt it.


----------



## yogi7272 (Apr 19, 2009)

Ok guys, i am back with my n82.  I got the replacement for my n85 which was faulty as well. Needed the phone badly hence bought n82. It feels so so solid holding in hands comparing to n85. The camera on n82 is surely better than n85. No need to tell abt xenon. The most interesting part is music quality through cx400 is same as on n85 and its a bit louder as well. I got the gps lock within a min. Gps on n82 rocks. 


Overall i have to say n82 is indeed much much better than n85.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Apr 20, 2009)

yogi7272 said:


> Ok guys, i am back with my n82.  I got the replacement for my n85 which was faulty as well. Needed the phone badly hence bought n82. It feels so so solid holding in hands comparing to n85. The camera on n82 is surely better than n85. No need to tell abt xenon. The most interesting part is music quality through cx400 is same as on n85 and its a bit louder as well. I got the gps lock within a min. Gps on n82 rocks.
> 
> 
> Overall i have to say n82 is indeed much much better than n85.



So finally u accepted ,,


----------



## rajhot (Apr 20, 2009)

yogi7272 said:


> Ok guys, i am back with my n82.  I got the replacement for my n85 which was faulty as well. Needed the phone badly hence bought n82. It feels so so solid holding in hands comparing to n85. The camera on n82 is surely better than n85. No need to tell abt xenon. The most interesting part is music quality through cx400 is same as on n85 and its a bit louder as well. I got the gps lock within a min. Gps on n82 rocks.
> 
> 
> Overall i have to say n82 is indeed much much better than n85.


----------



## yogi7272 (Apr 20, 2009)

Yup dude..i accept .. anyways i was the first one with n82 here on this forum raving about it since dec 2007 ..n85 build quality sucks .. no doubt abt it ..Not even mighty n95 8gb can match n82 ..period..and changing it for n95 8gb and n85 was a big mistake .. candybar form factor rocks ..


----------



## damngoodman999 (Apr 20, 2009)

Is there new firmware available for N82 .. it think they ve launched 2 days ago ??


----------



## uppalpankaj (Apr 20, 2009)

The N82 is a gr8 all round phone and no phone can challenge its cam in the 5 MP category. A gr8 all rounder.

@yogi..Infact when u had changed over 2 N95 and then 2 N85, I was wondering that why did u do this in the first place when u had a real masterpiece in your hand in the form of N82. Welcome back 2 the N82 club...


----------



## yogi7272 (Apr 21, 2009)

@uppalpankaj- Actually after using n82 for 10 months, i needed a change but then as i said, u cant change n82 for any other handset. 

Is ver 31 that much better than ver 30 firmware. My n82 is november manufactured and has ver 30 installed. Should i upgrade it to ver 31? My net connection is very tricky these days, not stable at all. Hence dont wanaa take any chance.


----------



## mediator (Apr 21, 2009)

^The net connection matters only when you are downloading the upgrade i.e when it shows "MB completed". I have removed the cable connection like thrice during that period. The cable connection matters when it is installing into the phone.


----------



## rajhot (Apr 21, 2009)

yogi7272 said:


> Is ver 31 that much better than ver 30 firmware.


No. Both are almost same no major changes in the latest firmware.


----------



## Power UP (Apr 21, 2009)

yogi7272 said:


> @uppalpankaj- Actually after using n82 for 10 months, i needed a change but then as i said, u cant change n82 for any other handset.
> 
> Is ver 31 that much better than ver 30 firmware. My n82 is november manufactured and has ver 30 installed. Should i upgrade it to ver 31? My net connection is very tricky these days, not stable at all. Hence dont wanaa take any chance.



Welcome back dude. See Nokia produces from time to time a few exceptional masterpieces but also lot of duds too 


And true v31 is better than v30. Aside from minor changes like slightly better stability,music and battery life, one very easy noticeable change you will see that is in v30 , (probably its a bug) that when battery indicator looses a few bars the rest disappears quite quickly. Only an minor annoyance but thankfully its fixed in v31.
So v31 is more like improving the total experience.

And buddy, i suggest you give your phone to service center. Its much safer this way.


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 21, 2009)

yogi7272 said:


> @uppalpankaj- Actually after using n82 for 10 months, i needed a change but then as i said, u cant change n82 for any other handset.
> 
> Is ver 31 that much better than ver 30 firmware. My n82 is november manufactured and has ver 30 installed. Should i upgrade it to ver 31? My net connection is very tricky these days, not stable at all. Hence dont wanaa take any chance.



Even if you lose connection while updating,you can restore it.My connection stopped in the middle and nsu told me to remove the battery and plug again, after doing so,the update started again from where it was stopped.


----------



## yogi7272 (Apr 21, 2009)

No probs guys, updated mine to ver 31 today. Actually pretty familiar with this update procedure. Just that i am in a no mood to visit the friendly nokia care centre again. Also I will again like to state that with sen cx400, there is absolutely no difference in sound quality between n85 and n82. n82 is infact a bit louder than n85 with cx400. Hence better sound quality in n85 is not an advantage if u use good quality earphones like sen cx400.

And n82 cam is clearly much better than n85 not even considering the lovely xenon flash.I will much rather have "xenon flash" in my phone than these newly found "dual led"flash setups. Only practical advantage of these dual led setups is u can record usable videos in total dark and use those leds as torch.I believe the dual led setup of n85 is among the brighest and still it was no match for xenon for obvious reason. 

The upcoming n86 has third generation dual led setup with range of upto 3.5 meters. But still i dont think it can match the xenon of n82. Nice read below ..

*www.allaboutsymbian.com/news/item/9305_Quantifying_the_improvements_i.php

I have a gut feeling this n86 would be a pretty decent phone.


----------



## yogi7272 (Apr 22, 2009)

Any app that can do geotagging for videos in n82?  It was available in n85


----------

